# Shade of blonde for tanned skin?



## Dollfaced (Sep 18, 2009)

NC35/ MUFE HD 127
I need a beautiful blonde color but don't know what would best suite my complexion. 
Help?
I'm looking for something light*


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is a link that i think will help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hope it helps:
How to Pick the Right Hair Color


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 18, 2009)

what about like a honey blonde? something along the lines of how kim kardashian dyed her hair blonde would be pretty
http://www.happiface.com/wp-content/...ian-blonde.jpg


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 18, 2009)

You may want to try doing a medium blonde with of course highlights and lowlights, since most blonde hair isn't a flat blonde(with the exception of some fairer ethnicities i.e. Swedish, etc.)I have a friend who is naturally a dirty blonde, but instead of dying her hair a lighter blonde, she has her hair highlighted and what not instead (salon, not at-home coloring). It looks so much more natural and healthy than just dying all of her hair blonde. She's around an NC30/35 at the moment(sun tanned, not spray/bed), and it looks just as natural as when she is fairer. It may help if you stated your eye color, natural and/or current hair color, and hair texture. HTH!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

How about a dark blonde? I dye my hair with a dark beige blonde dye. It's sort of a light brown too though. If u want to go lighter then that I'd stick with a medium honey blonde or a caramel blonde would be so pretty and then go for pale bonde highlights for an even lighter look. Just don't dye ur whole head too light, it might look really unnatural with ur skintone.


----------



## Dollfaced (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks to everyone!





 I like all of the suggestions, and I think I will be going for a warm medium shade with highlights.


----------



## yupitzTara (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe a level 7 blonde.  That's the color i want.  Its on the darker end of the blonde color spectrum.


----------



## bbtorres (Dec 10, 2009)

I am about same color I think, and hispanic with natural jetblack hair and the ones that looks best on my is like a wheat colored blonde i know it might sound weird but it doesnt make me look to yellow. But like the girls said if you do a base color and add highlites it will look best more natural hope it comes out good


----------

